# Tick bite, something to worry about (see picture)



## vanderlei (May 17, 2009)

My retriever has gotten a few ticks on her stomach, and they've left some minor marks. Problem is they haven't gone away, and it's been almost two weeks or so.

Is this something to worry about?


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> Is this something to worry about?


It must be if you took the time to register for an Internet forum, take the photo and post the photo and the question.

I'm medically conservative but I would have been asking a vet about a week ago.


----------

